# N scale abandoned tank depot



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

We built a cheap tank depot and because it was cheap we decided to make it an abandoned site. First attempt at weathering and overall I'm pretty happy. The "diorama" was just a piece of foam to practice with the static grass applicator. The trees are just ones I've made and waiting to be install on the layout. Same with the track--practice pieces.

Wes


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Bluwtr said:


> We built a cheap tank depot and because it was cheap we decided to make it an abandoned site. First attempt at weathering and overall I'm pretty happy. The "diorama" was just a piece of foam to practice with the static grass applicator. The trees are just ones I've made and waiting to be install on the layout. Same with the track--practice pieces.
> 
> Wes
> View attachment 559163
> View attachment 559164


Bluwtr;

That looks really good! Nice work.  

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks. I just realized that the picture has a weird "elipse" shadow to it. The model isn't quite that bad LOL, however it was a cheap 3D printed one we got from Amazon. I left some pretty harsh reviews for the seller. 

Our plan is to make an abandoned spur with "wrecked" rolling stock. In the end the area around it will be very grown up. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

You’ve made it look pretty darn good if there was issues with it to begin with !


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you very much! I'm kind of proud of my first attempt!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Bluwtr said:


> Thanks. I just realized that the picture has a weird "elipse" shadow to it. The model isn't quite that bad LOL, however it was a cheap 3D printed one we got from Amazon. I left some pretty harsh reviews for the seller.
> 
> Our plan is to make an abandoned spur with "wrecked" rolling stock. In the end the area around it will be very grown up. That's the plan anyway.


Bluwtr;

You might consider partially dismantling one of the tanks. Steel like that would probably be salvaged in real life. If the tanks are hollow, you should be able to cut away a panel, or two and load them on a flatcar or gondola for shipping to the scrapyard.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for the idea. The model is a 3D print which, if you zoom in you can see the layers. I don't think I could cut away any and have it look very good. I may for sure give it some thought though. 

I appreciate the idea.


----------

